# Native SUV 17



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice, good looking boat. What GPS did you go with?


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

bababouy said:


> Nice, good looking boat. What GPS did you go with?


I went with the simrad go9, I’ve beem using the 12 on my dads 25cc and I liked it a lot no complaints at all so far


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I like that tan color on the decks and the side door on the console. Really wish I had gone with the side door. It is so hard to get inside the door to do any wire work, etc. when it is in the back. Where are you located? We are doing an owners tournament again this next year. Hopefully you will be able to make it.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

I’m in the Tampa Bay Area. I’d y’all are close enough I’d love to partake


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice to know there is a Native in the in the TB area. I'll hit you up for demo day in TB next summer. Congrats!


----------



## CFLbandit (Jul 8, 2019)

So how are you liking it so far? Im in between this, a shadowcast 16 (depending on when the updates will happen) and the sm1444


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> Nice to know there is a Native in the in the TB area. I'll hit you up for demo day in TB next summer. Congrats!


Sounds good I’m in!


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

CFLbandit said:


> So how are you liking it so far? Im in between this, a shadowcast 16 (depending on when the updates will happen) and the sm1444


I love this thing not using tabs, two guys weighing 200lbs, full gear and the 20 gallon Livewell full I’m hitting 30mph at about 5500 rpm, I havnt pushed it past that. stable and cuts through chop well, easy to pole, plenty of storage which was a big concern to me. Slightly tippy but not bad just gotta get used to it. I’ve taken it out every day I’ve gotten it so far and out fish on the boat every day on it. Only this is it only has 4 gunnel rod holders so if you take a lot of rods that’s something to consider but I’d recommend it. Especially after taking it out last week with those 15mph winds in Tampa bay


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Very nice.
What is the color of the Hull?
With the center console, can two people sit behind you or is it to tight/not enough room.
I'm leaning towards the side console.
Thank again,
JB


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Rollbar said:


> Very nice.
> What is the color of the Hull?
> With the center console, can two people sit behind you or is it to tight/not enough room.
> I'm leaning towards the side console.
> ...


i got seafood for the hull. two people behind me? no way in hell, honestly it doesnt perform the greatest at all with 3 people, its definitely sluggish. 2 is about perfect.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

ngarcia11892 said:


> i got seafood for the hull. two people behind me? no way in hell, honestly it doesnt perform the greatest at all with 3 people, its definitely sluggish. 2 is about perfect.


Thats suprising to hear with such a hull that only weighs 400 (plus your accessories), what horsepower is the Tohatsu?

With the canoe-like bow of the SUV, does it feel somewhat like a canoe up front - like slightly tippy, or leaning when you move around?


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Shallows said:


> Thats suprising to hear with such a hull that only weighs 400 (plus your accessories), what horsepower is the Tohatsu?
> 
> With the canoe-like bow of the SUV, does it feel somewhat like a canoe up front - like slightly tippy, or leaning when you move around?


So as far as the tippy comment, i thought that when i originally got the boat, 8ish months later i take that back definitely not tippy but being as its my first skiff just not what i was used to, very stable boat especially after seeing some of the stuff ive put it through. its a 40hp tohatsu, i weight about 210lb and most of the people i fish with are about 200lbs so that may have something to do with it but im alittle disappointed on that, 3 people and some times i struggle to get 22-23mph. I know its a micro skiff so its not made for that.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

ngarcia11892 said:


> its a 40hp tohatsu, i weight about 210lb and most of the people i fish with are about 200lbs so that may have something to do with it but im alittle disappointed on that, 3 people and some times i struggle to get 22-23mph. I know its a micro skiff so its not made for that.


Yeah, I think you just have a lot of weight adding up - 200+ pound passengers, trolling motor, power anchor pin, batteries for all that, etc. 

I wonder though if that hull design, especially with the drag of 17 foot length is maybe just sucking more power than a more traditional design - at least when weighed down with heavy passengers.

Either way, its a perfect looking setup, great color combo with the tan deck - wouldn't mind that on my next skiff!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I heard and maybe @Shadowcast can tell us, that if you have trim tabs, you can increase the HP to a 50 right from Ankona.
Hope that's true.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I think that the 60 hp Tohatsu is the same weight, you might reach out to them they may be able to power it up with some minor mechanical changes? Just a thought


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> I think that the 60 hp Tohatsu is the same weight, you might reach out to them they may be able to power it up with some minor mechanical changes? Just a thought


id be ecstatic if thats the case, thats the only qualm i have with the boat, i have some electrical issues but thats nothing to do with the boat just me getting a battery thats too small when i can fit a bigger one but thats my fault. 

It can get any where i want and then some, handles chop with ease. Shoot ive been hitting up the skyway at night for any one whose dont that knows the waves can be no joke and takes it like a champ!


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Rollbar said:


> I heard and maybe @Shadowcast can tell us, that if you have trim tabs, you can increase the HP to a 50 right from Ankona.
> Hope that's true.


So found out that the 40 and 50 are the same weight exactly so i dont see why you couldn't but on the hull it says up to 40hp so idk how that changes things.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

ngarcia11892 said:


> So found out that the 40 and 50 are the same weight exactly so i dont see why you couldn't but on the hull it says up to 40hp so idk how that changes things.


They just stamp out a new placard. 
I had that done on a new boat 20yrs ago and no problem.
I'll have to ask if and when they return my call.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

How is the trailer holding up?
Also, the platform steps look narrow and pretty straight up/ now a bow type curve to help w/the climb (just an observation).
Thanks,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

You mentioned you speed before and not taking it WOT.
Have you tried WOT?
What prop/pitch are you running?
Thanks again,


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Rollbar said:


> You mentioned you speed before and not taking it WOT.
> Have you tried WOT?
> What prop/pitch are you running?
> Thanks again,


trailers holding up fine, id get the upgraded trailer n not the basic continental i got with it but it works fine, i have no issue with the steps but they are a bit vertical but i don't mind it. I have tried WOT i only get 32mphish alone about 27mphish with some one else


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

I would say get the trolling motor you want installed i upgraded (dont ask me why didnt do it before hand) right away as changing pucks the way the boat is layed out with just a front bulkhead and no top hatch is difficult


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

ngarcia11892 said:


> I would say get the trolling motor you want installed i upgraded (dont ask me why didnt do it before hand) right away as changing pucks the way the boat is layed out with just a front bulkhead and no top hatch is difficult


I already have a 62lb thrust new. 
I was planning on getting to it from the hatch but there's not enough room?
I was thinking of hanging a Gheenoe type mount for my TMotor and hopefully I will be able to reach up in there.
Thanks,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Did you get your Simrad Go9 through Ankona and if so, did they wire it up/program it etc.
Never owned one and to get one of those Florida Marine Tracks set up.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Rollbar said:


> I heard and maybe @Shadowcast can tell us, that if you have trim tabs, you can increase the HP to a 50 right from Ankona.
> Hope that's true.


With a remote steer, the low weight of a Tohatsu 50 will work.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Rollbar said:


> I already have a 62lb thrust new.
> I was planning on getting to it from the hatch but there's not enough room?
> I was thinking of hanging a Gheenoe type mount for my TMotor and hopefully I will be able to reach up in there.
> Thanks,


There is no way to get up to the front if you have the aluminum fuel tank.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Rollbar said:


> Did you get your Simrad Go9 through Ankona and if so, did they wire it up/program it etc.
> Never owned one and to get one of those Florida Marine Tracks set up.


I purchased it and sent it to them and they set it up for me no issues at all love the way that went.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

ngarcia11892 said:


> There is no way to get up to the front if you have the aluminum fuel tank.


Wow, ok thanks.
Not sure how they mount the T-Motor recptical on Ankona's but I have seen some on others similar boats that are mounted righ on the top of the deck, and to me, that will just hold saltwater and corrode etc.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> With a remote steer, the low weight of a Tohatsu 50 will work.


Thank you.
Now to find out if the Yamaha or Suzuki's are the same weight in the 50hp series.
Edit:
Tohatsu 60hp is only 4lbs more than the 40hp!
Just thinking, but if the boat seems to be a dog w/the 40hp and can't go up to 60hp in Tohatsu, and defiantly, or most likely wont let you go 50Hp in Suzuki-229lbs/Yamaha-247lbs due to their weight, then maybe another hull can be discussed for future buyers.
Great thread though.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The Tohatsu will be the lightest of 50's. A 60 on the Native is too much torque on the transom for that skiff I believe.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Just talked to Ankona and they are 9months out on builds but more like 12months they said.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I bet the torque numbers on the 40hp tohatsu versus the 60hp are pretty much the same. I mean honestly 4 more pounds of weight says it's the same block to me, but I get it. Guys on here have 60 hp (which admittedly I think is crazy), on gheenoe low tide 25's. The 50 hp prob would only gain you a mile or two an hour, you might look into getting a tach and seeing if your actually using all the power of your 40hp? Just a thought you might need a prop...


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Rollbar said:


> Just talked to Ankona and they are 9months out on builds but more like 12months they said.


Market will be flooded with skiffs 12-months from now...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I agree shallows, if you got the cash in a month it’ll be a good time to buy.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I might just build my own for now and see what happens.
Maybe a Texas Scooter, not 100% sure, but I do have the plans for the one in the pic below..
Looking into it now.
Not sure if I need to make the gunnels higher or ?, for the Gulf waters here off Tampa.
https://www.boatdesigns.com/16-Scooter-shallow-water-flats-boat/products/486
Scooter boat plans for plywood construction (Specs)


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Shallows said:


> Yeah, I think you just have a lot of weight adding up - 200+ pound passengers, trolling motor, power anchor pin, batteries for all that, etc.
> 
> I wonder though if that hull design, especially with the drag of 17 foot length is maybe just sucking more power than a more traditional design - at least when weighed down with heavy passengers.
> 
> Either way, its a perfect looking setup, great color combo with the tan deck - wouldn't mind that on my next skiff!



What do you mean by "more traditional" design?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Shallows said:


> Yeah, I think you just have a lot of weight adding up - 200+ pound passengers, trolling motor, power anchor pin, batteries for all that, etc.
> 
> I wonder though if that hull design, especially with the drag of 17 foot length is maybe just sucking more power than a more traditional design - at least when weighed down with heavy passengers.
> 
> Either way, its a perfect looking setup, great color combo with the tan deck - wouldn't mind that on my next skiff!


With the way the boat is designed and with the trim tabs, when it is flat water, you trim the bow up so you don't have 17' of waterline in the water. If you look at the picture, about midship, you can see where the bow kind of lifts up. That is the great thing about this design; when you need to cut through the chop, trim the bow down and it does its job. But when the water is flat, trim the bow up, reduces the wetted surface and you pick up speed. When I first got mine, with the stock prop and me the only person on the boat, I hit 36 mph WOT in flat water with the bow trimmed up.


----------

